# Metal Gallop Technique Problem



## TeeWX (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a problem when doing gallops at high tempos on a single string. I never have an issue when doing it on chords or such, but when I'm on a single string the pick will "catch" on the upstroke every once in awhile. So instead of sounding out 3 times it's sounding the first downstroke and then it's dead.

Anyone have any tips for this? I've tried loosening my grip on the pick a little, and I've tried playing harder. It still seems to randomly show up, almost always when I'm doing a long chain of them like on the second riff of Slayer's Raining Blood.

Thanks!


----------



## White Liquorice (Nov 6, 2013)

Watch Hanneman's right hand:


He anchors the heel of his palm, so the pick doesn't touch the A string. After the gallop part, you can see he goes back to his normal picking style.


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 6, 2013)

White Liquorice said:


> Watch Hanneman's right hand:
> 
> 
> He anchors the heel of his palm, so the pick doesn't touch the A string. After the gallop part, you can see he goes back to his normal picking style.




My pick isn't getting caught on the A string, it's getting caught on the E string, the string I'm playing.


----------



## Pezshreds (Nov 6, 2013)

I remember when I first started galloping, I used battery by metallica as an example. I prac 2 days straight until I could do it up to speed and accurately. 
Now (10 years later) I can gallop pretty god damn fast haha.

Just slow your technique man until you have it nailed, then speed it up.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 6, 2013)

1. Acquire metronome
2. Pick a slow BPM (eg: 60)
3. Place pick in your hand, and with the flat edge along the string
4. Rotate the pick 45 degrees around, so the edge strikes the string first.
5. Practice really slowly using economy picking techniques (up/down/up/down)
6. Make sure you pick each note strongly and cleanly
7. Every week. bump the tempo up (but only if you can sustain the picking for extended periods of time, and perform it perfectly). dont jump to fast, keep it to around 12bpm a week.
8. Rock out.

You're probably flattening your pick attack on your upstroke when picking quickly, which is causing it to "deaden" on the upstroke. Gotta keep that pick attack on the edge.


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 6, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> 1. Acquire metronome
> 2. Pick a slow BPM (eg: 60)
> 3. Place pick in your hand, and with the flat edge along the string
> 4. Rotate the pick 45 degrees around, so the edge strikes the string first.
> ...



Thanks for the advice! I'm sure the pick is flat as you mention. I need to use the metronome more anyways...


----------



## UCBmetal (Nov 7, 2013)

TeeWX said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'm sure the pick is flat as you mention. I need to use the metronome more anyways...



This plus one more thing I've found very helpful. Keep track of and practice your triplet picking at different maximum tempos for different lengths of time. In other words, don't go 60, 65, 70, 75 bpm week to week, but instead go at 60 bpm for 30 seconds, 80 bpm for 4 measures, and maybe 100 bpm for one or two triplets. Working on technique from both consistent and bursting will benefit your playing across the board.


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 7, 2013)

UCBmetal said:


> This plus one more thing I've found very helpful. Keep track of and practice your triplet picking at different maximum tempos for different lengths of time. In other words, don't go 60, 65, 70, 75 bpm week to week, but instead go at 60 bpm for 30 seconds, 80 bpm for 4 measures, and maybe 100 bpm for one or two triplets. Working on technique from both consistent and bursting will benefit your playing across the board.



Thanks for the tip. These are not triplets though. However, the same idea applies.

I agree that pushing yourself to faster limits is the way to achieve greater speed.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 7, 2013)

it may be down to the picks you use


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 7, 2013)

I recently switched to a Jazz XL stiffo pick and its pretty good I think


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 7, 2013)

Do you attack the string at an angle or straight on?


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 7, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> Do you attack the string at an angle or straight on?



I believe my picking motion is more of an arch when across multiple strings. However on a single string like this I have been doing a more or less straight on attack I believe, possibly a slight arching motion, with the pick almost parallel to the string. I guess I was never aware that you were wanting a 45* pick angle and stuff, is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## Basti (Nov 7, 2013)

Step 1. 
Relax more

Step2. 
You're not relaxed enough

Step3. 
Relax

Step4. 
Start slow again

Step5.
Metronome your way up to lightspeed 

just my


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 7, 2013)

TeeWX said:


> I believe my picking motion is more of an arch when across multiple strings. However on a single string like this I have been doing a more or less straight on attack I believe, possibly a slight arching motion, with the pick almost parallel to the string. I guess I was never aware that you were wanting a 45* pick angle and stuff, is that correct?
> 
> Thanks



You can do whatever you want. The problem with picking directly to a string is that pointy picks have a tendency to catch on the string. 

I pick directly which is why I switched to picks with a smaller, rounder tip. I used to use Jazz III XLs and they would catch all the time. 

The pick may be a factor.


----------



## TeeWX (Nov 7, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> You can do whatever you want. The problem with picking directly to a string is that pointy picks have a tendency to catch on the string.
> 
> I pick directly which is why I switched to picks with a smaller, rounder tip. I used to use Jazz III XLs and they would catch all the time.
> 
> The pick may be a factor.



I'll definitely try swapping back to one of my other picks. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 7, 2013)

Just an FYI: I use Stubby 3mm. Nice round tip, smooth tone, good grip.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 8, 2013)

There's also the big stubbies which have more surface to hold onto.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry, I meant big stubby 3mm


----------



## redstone (Nov 8, 2013)

Open your wrist angle (extension) a bit more when you need to skip the upstroke.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm using the jazz iii XL's. I find they get "stuck" a lot less than the normal jazz iii's. I think the extra "depth" helps a bit.

I too am back at the metronome coalface. Burst picking speed is one thing, maintaining it is another. This thread actually made me stop and have a really good look at my picking consistency. It needs some work 

thanks TeeWX for the inspiration! Time to take my own advice!.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 13, 2013)

-As in anything else, start slow. Let's say, Powerslave main riff or such.
-Its a matter of hand positioning, not of pick. You must stay comfortable at all times. there's nothing wrong in altering your hand placement for using technique X or Y. I don't place it the same if I'm gallopping or tremolo picking, say. You can vary tge vertical angles of your hand. (Slightly, of course)


----------



## 80H (Nov 13, 2013)

Momentum is one of the most important factors in fine and precise picking. 


You're not just angling the pick at a 45 degree angle, you have to ANGLE the way you strike the string so that you come off of it and give yourself that extra millimeter or 2 of distance away from the string. The least possible is ideal (less distance travelled = less energy = less demand on the muscles), but the least possible distance is a sweet spot and it takes work to hit consistently. 

You will ALWAYS catch the string if you have too much momentum and you don't properly clear the distance. Once you can always give yourself that extra little bit of space, you need to turn all that momentum pushing the pick down into a "bounce" or "whip" motion from the wrist. The wrist muscles are naturally elastic and will spring right back up if you can properly manipulate the momentum as you're reaching back up for your next downstroke. Factor that in with clear distance and a few solid, focused hours of practice and you can get the technique up to 90~95% accuracy in a matter of days, but the first few should still easily be 80~90% accurate. They might not be as fast while you're relearning, but it's literally like a 2-3 day process if you just sit down with it for a good 30 or 45 minutes. 

Everything beyond that point (16th/32nd notes, 64th notes rarely) is usually musical and requires refined practice over and over until you can't possibly do it wrong for perfect accuracy.


----------



## shellbound (Apr 30, 2014)

bumping this older thread, since I don't think my question warrants starting a new thread on this. i'd like to work on my gallops (and tremolo picking). there are plenty of threads on this and the general consensus is to start slow and practice with a metronome. i don't have a problem with that. my only concern is RSI or developing any other kind of physical issues. how long would you guys say is safe to do nothing but gallops in one session? or as long as i take frequent breaks, there's pretty much no limit? just listen to my body and stop as soon as there's any pain? wouldn't working through at least some pain or muscle tensions be necessary for developing endurance?


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 30, 2014)

shellbound said:


> bumping this older thread, since I don't think my question warrants starting a new thread on this. i'd like to work on my gallops (and tremolo picking). there are plenty of threads on this and the general consensus is to start slow and practice with a metronome. i don't have a problem with that. my only concern is RSI or developing any other kind of physical issues. how long would you guys say is safe to do nothing but gallops in one session? or as long as i take frequent breaks, there's pretty much no limit? just listen to my body and stop as soon as there's any pain? wouldn't working through at least some pain or muscle tensions be necessary for developing endurance?



I would say the important thing is to work on this stuff primarily for long periods of time with a relaxed technique. Listen to your body and don't work yourself to total fatigue. 
One of my private students went on holiday several weeks ago and decided to do loads of alternate picking as fast as he could. He came back to me with a painful elbow and forearm and was picking fast but with loads of tension. We ended up having to correct his technique and then slow down again, it also limited how much time he could practice for a few weeks due to pain. 

2 hours of alternate picking is probably a max, but don't just do gallops. 

Work on: inside picking, outside picking, scale sequences, licks, riffs, subdivisions etc. Hit it from all angles.


----------



## TeeWX (Apr 30, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> Work on: inside picking, outside picking, scale sequences, licks, riffs, subdivisions etc. Hit it from all angles.



I reaaaaally want to know the difference between a lick and a riff. Seriously. I see those terms get tossed around all the time and I don't really know what's what. And then there's phrases. How long is each? etc.

Can't say enough about relaxation though. If you aren't relaxed you'll never be able to do these things. Another thing to work on instead of just straight gallops is to throw a single 8th note between each gallop (assuming the gallop is 3 16th notes. Even better is to then do gallops where each gallop is palm muted on a different string to keep your endurance up. Also try alternating between a gallop that uses a power chord shape with 2 or 3 strings and then a single note gallop. If you only practice gallops on a single string you'll fall apart when you try and do it in another context. You can make some cool riffs this way.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 1, 2014)

At risk of straying from the topic:

Phrase - A complete musical idea that terminates in a cadence.

Riff - A short and repetitious musical phrase. "Ostinato", but with more mojo.

Lick - A short melodic figure with no motivic significance, typically used as a melodic embellishment.

In common parlance, these terms obviously have a lot of plasticity.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 1, 2014)

1 - Switch TV on
2 - Pick up the guitar
3 - Sit down and watch the TV show you like
4 - Start alternate picking slowly while watching the TV
5 - When you feel comfortable with a set speed, purposedly widen your wrist movement the more you can and mantain speed.
6 - Crank up the speed, close the spread of your wrist movement, get comfortable, then widen up again your wrist movement.

It works, especially the widen/close spread of the wrist, but I don't suggest to practice only that way.

By the way, try to not develop picking only or you'll end up like me.
I could pick fast but the left hand was developed unevenly.
I could do quick bursts of speed, fast scales but could control the picking very badly.
Control is much more important than speed and that's why Maniacal rightly suggested you to practice in different formats.
Development of speed doesn't come only with hours of practicing one thing, but with tens of minutes practicing different things.

Imagine it like running.
You can run fast in a straight line, but if you're not able to step left or right at the same speed when you see an obstacle you're going to hit a wall face first.
Also...the more you run fast, the more strength and agility your legs will need to stop the momentum.

That's why you have troubles with triplets, because your wrist must stop and reposition.


----------



## 80H (May 1, 2014)

shellbound said:


> bumping this older thread, since I don't think my question warrants starting a new thread on this. i'd like to work on my gallops (and tremolo picking). there are plenty of threads on this and the general consensus is to start slow and practice with a metronome. i don't have a problem with that. my only concern is RSI or developing any other kind of physical issues. how long would you guys say is safe to do nothing but gallops in one session? or as long as i take frequent breaks, there's pretty much no limit? just listen to my body and stop as soon as there's any pain? wouldn't working through at least some pain or muscle tensions be necessary for developing endurance?



Hello, RSI recoveree and multi-time sufferer. This is an easy subject for me to deal with these days because of the amount of research I had to do for myself, and if you're worried, research will take care of that. Nobody has a perfect sense of ergonomics, so relax and remember that there's a comfortable routine of research that can be done to clear you of most of your concerns. 


First and foremost, an RSI is YOUR omen. It is not my omen. I do NOT know where your RSI begins or ends. Nobody here can tell you an exact number of reps, hours, minutes, etc. There's too many factors involved. There are guys that can't go 2 hours, but I can go 6~8 throughout the day. There are guys that can go 48 hours, but then there are guys that don't even have arms. It's all about the person playing, so you need to start cultivating the idea that technique and your body is about YOU. You need to understand yourself, not the technique or its demands.



Signals from your body can lie. You could feel perfectly fine for 3 days and then bam, weird elbow sensations. Going by feel is nonsense from that perspective, but there's definitely a feeling of near-exhaustion that you're looking for that should be pretty comfortable and sustainable. Total exhaustion is where shit all gets crazy because of the "nerve problem," or the fact that your body only has so much room to put your inflamed tissues before they start pressing up against the nerves and causing all kinds of funky problems. *Sustainable near-exhaustion* is the word here: too close to total exhaustion and you risk injury, too far from it and you aren't really pushing your technical boundaries as meaningfully as you could. Safety vs. extremes, basically. Some peoples' bodies can handle more, some less. Genetics are a huge factor. 



However, genetics are also not the only factor. There are 3 other primary things that I think everyone should be keeping in mind: 



*R.I.C.E*: Rest, Ice, Compression, and Elevation (RICE)-Topic Overview 
Read that. They saved me the trouble of explaining it, but that's not a complete reference guide. Each individual letter of RICE could be explained in a few good detailed pages, so look around. That's not a be-all-end-all guide, but it'll do for this post. 

If you feel like you are pushing too far, take a few days off and RICE. It's amazing. Like with anything else, be responsible with it. 



*Nutrition*
This is where I win. I eat right. Like hell if I'm going to deprive myself of the fuel and materials that my body needs to actually function and repair itself. 

Drink water. DRINK WATER. DRINK WATER. DRINK WATER. DRINK WATER. Eat protein 20~40 minutes before you do any intense practice. Fat is fuel. Sugar is good in smaller amount, but larger amounts will eventually crash you. 

Keeping handfuls of nuts & berries around is a good idea. I keep cuts of steak and chicken around and frozen. I cook my own food ahead of time for the week. Yes, I eat my vegetables. 

I also use a variety of supplements for different purposes. The most positive effects that I've personally had came from glucosamine and creatine, but I use them sparingly. I have a lot that I want to test and play with as well, but that'll take more time. 


*Other Activities* 
The guitar isn't your only enemy here. For example, my last bout of tendinitis was triggered because I moved too many boxes and couches around in conjunction with my normal day-to-day. I was already at capacity in my routine, and I pushed beyond that and suffered. 

But other activities can help. People that practice yoga are usually a lot better off because they're more likely to stay limber. You could add stretching to the other side of the spectrum, put intense manual labor on the other end and start to understand that there are good ways to structure your practice and really really really bad ways. 



Good luck


----------



## KingLouis (May 1, 2014)

Pezshreds said:


> I remember when I first started galloping, I used battery by metallica as an example. I prac 2 days straight until I could do it up to speed and accurately.
> Now (10 years later) I can gallop pretty god damn fast haha.
> 
> Just slow your technique man until you have it nailed, then speed it up.



^This. Battery almost single-handedly taught me the intricacies of a good metal gallop. Just jam and don't get discouraged. Also as someone else mentioned, it may be coming down to pick choice. Make sure it doesn't give when you're chugging along. IME, thicker is better for triplets.

The album Ashes of the Wake by Lamb of God also contains alotta tracks that just by the passages they contain make great gallop exercises. Check em out.


----------



## TeeWX (May 6, 2014)

KingLouis said:


> The album Ashes of the Wake by Lamb of God also contains alotta tracks that just by the passages they contain make great gallop exercises. Check em out.



Easily one of the best metal albums ever released.


----------

